# Normal and giant differences



## VARNYARD (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is something else when I compared them, the head shape:

This is a giant, note the more pointed nose:






And a normal note the more round nose:





Giant note the croc like head:





Normal note the more round head and the shape of the eye:





I was going with the V, and it is found in most of the giants, about 85% of them, but all of them do not have it. But you can see from the pics above that they are very different.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Feel free to send one of those "ugly crocs" over to my house!!! I'll pay the shipping!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kharnifex (May 18, 2009)

LOL, wow thats incredible! i noticed that too but always thought it was a personal thing that jokers head looked like that, with the longer snout. cause joker is now almost groxy's size when i first got her. and his head looks way different. more angles, i love it!


----------



## carcharios (Jun 1, 2009)

How can you tell the difference between a normal B/W and the giants? I read where you mentioned the "V", but I wasn't sure what you were referring to. Could you please expand?

Carcharios


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 17, 2009)

Bobby you can send some my way lol the dream tegu


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 17, 2009)

Carcharios check out <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=199" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=199</a><!-- l -->


----------



## All_American (Aug 2, 2009)

Man O man! Even with this help. I can't tell the difference between my normal and extrwme giant that arived last week. Other thn size, since the B/W is 2 weeks older and bigger. I should change my sign name to "Special Ed"


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

If your able to hold them together, close enough to examine their features, youll see the differences listed in the above links, then youll notice the specific traits of each, then youll know how to identify which is which.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

If your able to hold them together, close enough to examine their features, youll see the differences listed in the above links, then youll notice the specific traits of each, then youll know how to identify which is which.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 2, 2009)

All_American said:


> Man O man! Even with this help. I can't tell the difference between my normal and extrwme giant that arived last week. Other thn size, since the B/W is 2 weeks older and bigger. I should change my sign name to "Special Ed"



Can you see the V? I can see the V in my little Extreme. But I don't see the "Croc" eyes.


----------



## All_American (Aug 5, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> If your able to hold them together, close enough to examine their features, youll see the differences listed in the above links, then youll notice the specific traits of each, then youll know how to identify which is which.



Hmmmmm :doh don't you think i put them together already? I can read the info that was first posted...LOL

The reason I cant tell the difference is they are both Extremes to say, they both have the V under neath... one is a Surgar/blizzard and the other is from another pair... Stupid me...


----------



## reptastic (Jun 15, 2010)

omg, i just realized i will have to study this really hard so i dont confuse the new tegus lol, since both of my b/w nero and achilles had the "V" under their necks and they were both normals, hopefully rayne dont have a "V" and storm does so i dont get them mixed up lol!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 15, 2010)

Giants have such unique patterns I don't really have a hard time telling a difference between normals. I had a really hard time telling which of my blues was which when I first got them though.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 15, 2010)

do the babies have different patterns while still in green?


----------



## Curtis T (Oct 14, 2010)

How big do adults get?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

From what I`ve read they get about 20 % bigger five feet verses four twenty pounds verses 16.. Any tegu is excessive ... I would of liked a giant . but got a standard ..because of cost .I am more than satisfied with my standard ..


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone post a pic of a adult giant Vs a adult normal so i can see diff please


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2011)

These are pics of 2 male tegus also the fathers to each of my tegus

blizard at alost 2 y/o(giant)





roy age unknown(normal)


----------



## Moofins (May 4, 2011)

Reptastic, would those two tegus have anything to do with Bobby's tegus? I know he has a couple named Blizzard and Roy as well.

EDIT: Neeeeevermind! I just read that part that says "father" to your tegus. Derp! ^^;;


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

[attachment=2437][attachment=2436] Does my male Look like a giant extreme? Need to know if he is.. He is almost 3 yrs old and is 53 in


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2011)

Do you have a full body shot, like his back, the first pic i would yes but the second pic looks like a normal


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

[attachment=2438][attachment=2439][attachment=2438]


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a normal b/w to me


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

Ok needed to be sure had a few ppl tell me he was a normal and a few tell me he is a giant too


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2011)

Sometimes it can be a lil difficult to tell the differences, but thier color patterns are usually good indicators between the two


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

That is true..!


----------



## wallace&amp;mick (Jun 30, 2011)

i'd say the same i think this is a normal by the picture supplied


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Normal! But a really sharp looking guy.


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Nov 12, 2011)

Extreme or Normal?


----------



## reptastic (Nov 12, 2011)

Normal but definately a good looking one


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 12, 2011)

All look like normal b/w's to me, there is a giant in reptastics sig, look at the color and pattern difference


----------

